# Microwave hood fan



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Roughing in a microwave hood fan. Is the right height 
78" (or so) to center AFF? 
Also, going to go about 10" off center to avoid duct/boot.
Haven't done one in while. 
Thanks,
P&L


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Sometimes they require a receptacle in the upper cabinet. 

You actually need the specs on the unit and cabinet layout.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I usually get the layout of the cabinets. Then I just stub a wire in the stud bay with a note for the drywall guys to "cover it up".
After the cabinets are in I cut out for a remodel box in both the cabinet back and wall, grab the wire and put-er in!


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Currently doing this for 155 units, you have to reference the millwork shop drawings and the appliance cut sheet. We are setting a new work box and having the casework guys cut out the back for access.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I usually go 82" to the top of the box.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think if I was going new work, I'd use an adjustable carlon that you can dial out to the depth you need, especially if I had a bunch to do. Typically doing only one kitchen at a time and just leave a tail close to where I need to be and old work box later. Some of it depends on how good your carpenter/cabinet guy is. Some, I wouldn't let cut the hole, others I have worked with, sure.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why do you need a box? There's a 1/2" knockout in the back of the range hood.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why do you need a box? There's a 1/2" knockout in the back of the range hood.


This is a microwave range hood. They plug in. Usually on the right side.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> Why do you need a box? There's a 1/2" knockout in the back of the range hood.


Because some hood vent unit are corded from factory..

But all it depending on what type of hood it is especally mirco/ vent combo that useally corded verison but most of them it can be hardwired too if you can hit right spot..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I also stub out above the hood as there is no way to plug it in if the outlet is behing the hood. I usually mount a receptacle box about 82" about 10" to right of center


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Sometimes they require a receptacle in the upper cabinet.
> 
> You actually need the specs on the unit and cabinet layout.


That's how I've always seen them done. Outlet in cabinet above on right hand side.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is a microwave range hood. They plug in. Usually on the right side.


Yeah, I just caught that. My mistake. I stub out the cable during rough-in. The cabinet guy drills a hole in the back of the cabinet and pulls the cable through. I mount a 4 X 4 box with a Taylor cover. Done.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Watch out!

GE is now selling residential ones that require 208//240 volts 30 amps feed and have a built in 4 wire dryer pigtail. The way I know this is one customer went out and bought one for her new kitchen I wired. The drawings only showed a micro hood over the range. No mention of 30 amps. It became a bit of a pissing match , but then she relented and took it back and got a 20 amp 120 volt one. 

I expect to bump into this problem again if not careful to enquire prior to wiring, since the high end kitchen supply showroom she bought it at is quite popular and always tries to push the pricey stuff on unsuspecting housewives that wander in there.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yeah we have run into them but not as range hoods just regular microwaves


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have rran iiinto twice.. And got w ise with them iis put a extra charge for it..
One was jen-air one did required 20 amp 120/240 volt circuit ..
And otherr one was Wolf i think.. That do need 30 amp 120/240 volt circuiit...

So double check the cuustomer specs to make sure..


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Watch out!
> 
> GE is now selling residential ones that require 208//240 volts 30 amps feed and have a built in 4 wire dryer pigtail. The way I know this is one customer went out and bought one for her new kitchen I wired. The drawings only showed a micro hood over the range. No mention of 30 amps. It became a bit of a pissing match , but then she relented and took it back and got a 20 amp 120 volt one.
> 
> I expect to bump into this problem again if not careful to enquire prior to wiring, since the high end kitchen supply showroom she bought it at is quite popular and always tries to push the pricey stuff on unsuspecting housewives that wander in there.





Yea , Always have to watch out for the RICH appliances …

they will not follow standard appliance AMP LOADS and CIRCUIT LOADS .

The rich should not care about such chit , they have $$$$ .


I have always left a 3/4 piece of smurf tube in place where I suspected 

some surprise might be in order . ADJ BOXES for Tile ….

A hot spot has been Blowers , some have 2 blowers , and Lights for range vents can add up , and Micro's in some units ….

Best to have a way when not known . Smurf is the time savor and wall

patch savor .


Same with Ovens , leave smurf if owner undecided , saved my azz more than once , 



Don


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I expect cut sheets early on and spend a good deal of time explaining its not just amps, etc, its also dimensions and where does the feed need to be. Last big reno I did, the cabinet people didn't pay attention and had to remove the cabinet for the built in oven and all the moldings on one side. They had the spec sheets too. Was off by an inch or more.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

donaldelectrician said:


> ...................
> I have always left a 3/4 piece of smurf tube in place where I suspected
> 
> some surprise might be in order ..........................
> Don


I have no idea what this means.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I have no idea what this means.


Smurf tube is the blue flexible nonmetallic tubing. 










I an with the Donald on this one, when in doubt, tube it out.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Its the blue colored flexible nonmetalic tubing that is inexpensive.


----------

